# problem mit update von php5 - $EPATCH_SOURCE

## equinox0r

Hi..

Ich wollte gerade ein world Update machen, dabei wird php5 auf 5.0.0 upgedated:

```
$ emerge -uvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/php-5.0.0 [5.0_beta1-r1] -adabas -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep -bzlib -calendar -cdb -cpdflib +crypt -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -dbx -dio -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fam -fdftk -filepro -flatfile -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -ingres -inifile -interbase -iodbc -kerberos +ldap -libedit -mcve -mhash -ming -mmap -mnogosearch -msession -msql -mssql +mysql +ncurses -nis +nls -oci8 +odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl -pcre -pfpro -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl -session -shared -shared -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl +sqlite +ssl +ssl +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer +truetype -wddx +xml2 -xmlrpc -xsl +zlib  0 kB
```

Dabei passiert allerdings folgendes:

```
$ emerge -uv world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 12) dev-php/php-5.0.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) php-5.0.0RC3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking php-5.0.0RC3.tar.bz2 to /usr/tmp/portage/php-5.0.0/work

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/dev-php/php/files/php5_soap_persistence_session.diff

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-5.0.0 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 182, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!
```

Ein sync habe ich kurz davor gemacht, hier noch eine emerge info Output:

```
$ emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

distcc 2.13 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://neb.zion/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X X509 Xaw3d aalib alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt cups dga directfb doc dvd dvdr encode esd fbcon foomaticdb gdbm ggi gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hbci imap imlib ipv6 java jikes jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mbox mikmod mmx mmxext motif mozilla moznocompose moznomail mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls odbc ofx oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline ruby samba sdl skey slang speedo spell sqlite sse ssl stroke svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype type1 unicode usagi usb utf8 video_cards_radeon vim-with-x wmf x86 xface xfs xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

Und:

```
$ grep php /etc/portage/package.*  

/etc/portage/package.keywords:dev-php/php ~x86

/etc/portage/package.keywords:dev-php/mod_php ~x86

/etc/portage/package.unmask:>=dev-php/php-5.0_beta1-r1

/etc/portage/package.unmask:>=dev-php/mod-php-5.0-rc3
```

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## psyqil

```
 *  /usr/portage/dev-php/php/files/php5_soap_persistence_session.diff
```

Da fehlte wohl noch was, sync' einfach nochmal, dann kommt's schon nach...Last edited by psyqil on Thu Jul 15, 2004 2:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## equinox0r

hmm.. ich werd diesmal nicht mit meinem fileserver syncen, sondern direkt ... mal sehen obs dann tut, obwohl sich mein fileserver die daten auch direkt aussem netz saugt ... 

mal sehen obs tut ....

----------

## equinox0r

ok tut jetz komischerweise *grübel* .. egal

falls es noch jemand interessiert:

```
 * USE flag 'gdbm' needs these additional flag(s) set:

 *    dba

 * 

 * You can do this by enabling these flags in /etc/portage/package.use:

 *     =dev-php/php-5.0.0:  dba

 * 

 * You could disable this flag instead in /etc/portage/package.use:

 *      =dev-php/php-5.0.0: -gdbm
```

moep  :Smile: 

----------

